# Ein dickes Fell haben



## Unapologetic

Hola!
En una entrevista a José Saramago me he encontrado la siguiente expresión:
Ach was, ich habe ein dickes Fell!

¿Qué significaría? ¿Algo así como: "Ya ves, soy muy insensible"?
Danke schön!


----------



## jordi picarol

Unapologetic said:


> Hola!
> En una entrevista a José Saramago me he encontrado la siguiente expresión:
> Ach was, ich habe ein dickes Fell!
> 
> ¿Qué significaría? ¿Algo así como: "Ya ves, soy muy insensible"?
> Danke schön!


--
*ein dickes Fell haben* (umg.) viel ertragen können, ohne beleidigt zu sein
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

Unapologetic said:


> Hola!
> En una entrevista a José Saramago me he encontrado la siguiente expresión:
> Ach was, ich habe ein dickes Fell!
> 
> ¿Qué significaría? ¿Algo así como: "Ya ves, soy muy insensible"?
> Danke schön!



Yo lo traduciría por: ¡Qué va, yo tengo el cuero muy duro!


Saludos.


----------



## Unapologetic

Me convence más la primera explicación, no podría traducirse literalmente. Creo que es igual que el inglés "to be thick-skinned".
Danke sehr!


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> Yo lo traduciría por: ¡Qué va, yo tengo el cuero muy duro!
> 
> 
> Saludos.


---
Alemanita, no sé si en algún lugar de habla hispana se usa esa expresión de "tengo el cuero muy duro". No creo que sea en esta parte del océano. Por aquí simplemente no se entendería.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

jordi picarol said:


> ---
> Alemanita, no sé si en algún lugar de habla hispana se usa esa expresión de "tengo el cuero muy duro". No creo que sea en esta parte del océano. Por aquí simplemente no se entendería.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Pues mira dónde lo encontré:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=thick-skinned

No lo conocía pero pensé que se usaba "en esta parte del océano" o, como diría yo, "de este lado del charco".

Parece que ni de este ni del otro.


----------



## Geviert

No, ni de este charco ni del otro, creo yo: con "tengo el cuero muy duro" me vienen sinceramente  imágenes muy pecaminosas e imposibles. Como querer traducir innerer schweinehund con el "perrito-cerdito interior". Jordi tiene razón.


----------



## Alemanita

En estos foros alguien de EEUU con idioma materno español preguntó por 'cuero duro'. Véase aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=918357

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

La frase en sí no es incorrecta, no se excluye que tenga un referente de significado similar en algún argot, jerga o en spanglisch por ejemplo. Si notamos, dicha así la frase, es inmediatamente "coloquial". Yo aconsejaría de mantenerse a nivel estándar con un registro medio que sea generalizado y comprensible, como indirectamente precisa Jordi.


----------



## alanla

Creo que “Ya ves/Qué va, *soy muy insensible*” encaja muy bien el significado.

Sin embargo, si no deseamos traducir lo de “ich habe ein dickes Fell” al pie de la letra, porque no se entiende por todas partes sugiero esto:
*Soy muy insensible* = _soy poco sensible_/_tengo mucho aguante/__aguanto mucho_
¿Qué le parece?  Creo que sirve.


----------



## jordi picarol

alanla said:


> Creo que “Ya ves/Qué va, *soy muy insensible*” encaja muy bien el significado.
> 
> Sin embargo, si no deseamos traducir lo de “ich habe ein dickes Fell” al pie de la letra, porque no se entiende por todas partes sugiero esto:
> *Soy muy insensible* = _soy poco sensible_/_tengo mucho aguante/__aguanto mucho_
> ¿Qué le parece?  Creo que sirve.


-
Ser poco sensible tiene una faceta negativa para la persona que lo dice. No parece lógico que alguien se lo aplique con el contexto de la expresión alemana. Tengo mucho aguante/aguanto mucho, por el contrario, indica que la persona sí se siente afectada por lo que sea, pero lo soporta con resignación. Tampoco se corresponde con el concepto de que se trata. Desde el punto de vista de un "Muttersprachler", puedo asegurar que dichas traducciones no son del todo exactas. Hay una expresión que puede no ser muy conocida para los estudiantes extranjeros de la lengua, pero sí lo es para cualquier nativo; "me resbala todo", "eso me resbala".
De todos modos, hemos de tener en cuenta que se trata de la traducción de algo que dijo José Saramago, seguramente en portugués. No estaría de más conocer la expresión original lusa.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, "ser poco sensible" no cabe. El dicho alemán se refiere indirectamente al grado de hipostesia controlada que poseen los animales (gracias a la _Fell_) frente a los estímulos del ambiente (el cerdo, el cocodrilo por ejemplo). El significado correcto del dicho alemán es _unempfindlich sein / unempfindlich werden. _En español correcto se referiere  a la no *susceptibilidad *frente a algo, que es otra cosa muy diferente al ser *insensible*, soportar, aguantar, "piel dura" (alemanita dixit) y demás.En alemán coloquial se usa mucho para hacer una crítica de indiferencia frente algo.


----------



## Alemanita

Según parece, en portugués se dice textualmente 'piel dura' y así se expresó una vez Saramago mismo (ver aquí: http://pt.mondediplo.com/spip.php?article755 ). La expresión alemana proviene de esta entrevista: http://www.zeit.de/2008/44/Saramago , y vaya a saberse si es una traducción de lo que dijo Saramago o si fue una interpretación de la entrevistadora.
Atención Geviert, que los cocodrilos en alemán no tienen 'Fell' sino 'Haut', y cuando esta está curtida, es 'Leder'. Con los chanchos igual. Las pocas cerdas que tienen no llegan a ser un 'Fell'.


----------



## Geviert

Para ser más precisos: 

                           Fell =  50 bis 400 Haaren pro Quadratzentimeter

                                 > 400 = Pelz
< 50 = Haut

PS ¿o sea que si se dice en portugués se convierte en español? Novedad.
PS II: no nos preguntamos si lo dijo Saramago, la entrevistadora o Jordi: solo nos preguntamos sobre el significado pertinente de la Redewendung en español.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

El significado creo que está claro: "no soy muy susceptible", "no me ofendo fácilmente".  Para saber la mejor traducción al español lo ideal sería tener la frase original en portugués (si es que la pronunció en dicho idioma), y sobre todo, tener más contexto.


----------



## Geviert

JorgeHoracio said:


> El significado creo que está claro: "no soy muy susceptible", "no me ofendo fácilmente"


----------



## jordi picarol

JorgeHoracio said:


> El significado creo que está claro: "no soy muy susceptible", "no me ofendo fácilmente".  Para saber la mejor traducción al español lo ideal sería tener la frase original en portugués (si es que la pronunció en dicho idioma), y sobre todo, tener más contexto.


--
Me parece mejor no soy muy susceptible


----------



## Unapologetic

Me gustan bastante ambas opciones, sobre todo lo de "no soy muy suspectible", creo que en el contexto se refiere a las críticas, así que también había pensado en algo así como "Las críticas me resbalan", ya que la expresión alemana también es un tanto coloquial.


----------

